# Whats everybody driving!?



## Carnicero (Jun 24, 2013)

Post pics of your wheels!

Heres my baby, my 2002 jeep grand cherokee v8 AKA Big Black. 140,000 miles and going strong!


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 24, 2013)

2000 honda accord v6 151k

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 25, 2013)

Volvo s60  120K. My last 2 Volvos went to about 300K


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice cars!! Gotta love those foreign cars huh Laura lol im praying i can get atleast 225k off my american built truck.


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2013)

I drive a 2009 black Ford Escape


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 26, 2013)

My car is foreign....I think...didn't Volvo get bought out by Ford? My last Volvo was my favorite. It was a 6cyl with rear wheel drive. This one has a turbo, but the front wheel drive is not my favorite.

I also have a full size Dodge Ram Van to carry my critters and to haul the boat around. That's not as much fun to drive haha.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 26, 2013)

Ford owned them from 99 to 2010 now some chinese company owns it lol


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 26, 2013)

smh


----------



## johnyb (Nov 7, 2013)

Just sold my 88 Corvette and my 2000 BMW M3 for a 2007 gsxr 750 (street bike) and a 2003 VW GTI. ^_^


----------

